# Free Stickers



## reppinNW (Nov 23, 2009)

Sup All!
Just got the most mondo shipment of stickers yesterday! Super stoked about it!
Co.'s that sent me some sticker love were Forum, Omatic, Volcom, Special Blend, Bonfire and Grenade.

Check these bad boys out!


































Sick huh?

All of these I got for (almost) free. All I had to do was pay for stamps.
You can also get free stickers like these. Check out my blog, Snowboarding Blog, 
and click on the Master Sticker Mailing List post.

Keep shreddin'


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

Holy crap! This is such an awesome idea and I LOVE plastering stickers. I'm too excited about doing this now, thanks for the post!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I like stickers as much as the next guy but you gotta keep some sort of sense about it ... you roll in the lift with a shit ton of o-matic stickers all over a never summer board you just kinda look silly.Repesent the companies you use but dont just be a mindless billboard for anyone thatll send you stickers. Im just sayin ......


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

im into that too. i kinda am a billboard right now because i hate the graphic on my crail. i cant even see the tail anymore and the center is almost covered too. the nose i plan on covering with mountain stickers only. ill deff check out the blog and send out some sase's this weekend... also send out for an angry snowboard button. avran threw in ten stickers from random companies too =)


----------



## reppinNW (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah I totally agree with burritoandsnow, you should never rep just random ass shi*. 
on my board I have some Helly/Hansen stickers (H/H Jacket), Oakley stickers (goggs),
Burton stickers (pants), Skull Candy stickers (tuneage), and Drake stickers (bindings).
So I really only rep stuff that I own.

But really you could go either way. You can plaster your board like snowboard spaz which, 
in some cases, looks pretty good (if you do it right). But most people look like tools
with plastered boards.


----------

